# 2 specific questions on BOLT



## iglesiab (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

i have 2 questions on the BOLT that hopefully someone can answer. 

I have the original BOLT (not VOX or OTA). Is it true that it does not support HDR? 

Also is the tuner in the original BOLT the same as the tuner in the BOLT OTA?

thanks

brian


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

That is not true about HDR. Where did your hear that? Where's your HDR content going to come from?

The BOLT OTA has the same tuner as the Roamio OTA. Some users have reported identical performance compared to BOLT. Others have reported that the Roamio/BOLT OTA is better.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Tivo's new user interface supports HDR, at least, but the apps need to be updated to support it.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

mdavej said:


> The BOLT OTA has the same tuner as the Roamio OTA.


I find this hard to believe since many people have had trouble with their Bolt tuning in OTA channels, that Roamio and even Premiere boxes can tune in.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Resist said:


> I find this hard to believe since many people have had trouble with their Bolt tuning in OTA channels, that Roamio and even Premiere boxes can tune in.


You misunderstood his statement that you quoted. mdavej was referring to Bolt OTA, not Bolt and he stated the same thing as you: "Some users have reported identical performance compared to BOLT. *Others have reported that the Roamio/BOLT OTA is better*."


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

pfiagra said:


> You misunderstood his statement that you quoted.


No, I understood exactly what he was saying. Some Bolt OTA users are not getting channels with its tuners, that the Roamio and Premiere can get OTA.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

See, the millions of users with a Bolt OTA never post since their tuners are much better than the few dozen with the defective Bolt, Roamio and Premiere OTA units.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Resist said:


> I find this hard to believe since many people have had trouble with their Bolt tuning in OTA channels, that Roamio and even Premiere boxes can tune in.





Resist said:


> No, I understood exactly what he was saying. Some Bolt OTA users are not getting channels with its tuners, that the Roamio and Premiere can get OTA.


Take it up with TiVo_Ted who is a very reliable source inside Tivo: New TiVo Bolt OTA

But I still think you are confusing the original Bolt with the just released Bolt OTA. We have virtually no feedback from those users yet. So how would you know the extent of their issues?

I'm giving the OP all the information I have, which is, the new Bolt OTA tuners are identical to the Roamio OTA tuners. Comparison to the original Bolt is mixed and inconclusive. But logically speaking, if one accepts the premise that Roamio OTA has good tuners, then the new Bolt OTA's tuners will be the same.


----------



## iglesiab (Oct 28, 2004)

mdavej said:


> That is not true about HDR. Where did your hear that? Where's your HDR content going to come from?
> 
> The BOLT OTA has the same tuner as the Roamio OTA. Some users have reported identical performance compared to BOLT. Others have reported that the Roamio/BOLT OTA is better.


I would like to play my files with HDR content through the Plex app but have never been able to. So if the BOLT supports HDR, then is my issue with the Plex app?

It is very confusing as I have 4K files that are in line with the specs that tivo says they support but the plex app never plays them natively - so not sure where the issue is.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

iglesiab said:


> I would like to play my files with HDR content through the Plex app but have never been able to. So if the BOLT supports HDR, then is my issue with the Plex app?
> 
> It is very confusing as I have 4K files that are in line with the specs that tivo says they support but the plex app never plays them natively - so not sure where the issue is.


Some have said Plex did not work on HDA.


----------



## iglesiab (Oct 28, 2004)

Sparky1234 said:


> Some have said Plex did not work on HDA.


HDA? Hydra interface?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm seeing the same thing. Looks like for now you'll need some other streamer for HDR via Plex, like Shield, ATV, Roku or Xbox.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

iglesiab said:


> HDA? Hydra interface?


yes


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sparky1234 said:


> yes


I use plex with hydra every day.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> I use plex with hydra every day.


And you get HDR? That's great news.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

mdavej said:


> Take it up with TiVo_Ted who is a very reliable source inside Tivo: New TiVo Bolt OTA
> 
> But I still think you are confusing the original Bolt with the just released Bolt OTA. We have virtually no feedback from those users yet. So how would you know the extent of their issues?
> 
> I'm giving the OP all the information I have, which is, the new Bolt OTA tuners are identical to the Roamio OTA tuners. Comparison to the original Bolt is mixed and inconclusive. But logically speaking, if one accepts the premise that Roamio OTA has good tuners, then the new Bolt OTA's tuners will be the same.


I thought the Bolt OTA was just a 4 tuner Bolt Vox with the cable card bracket and Moca removed.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

The original Bolt (I have two of them) streaming apps currently do not support any flavor of HDR. I have no experience with Plex on the Bolt.

Except for a few test locations, no US based Over The Air station is currently broadcasting in 4K, let alone 4K with HDR enabled.

The original Bolts will scale and/or output source material at 4K resolution to a 4K equipped display, but again, without HDR enabled.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

shwru980r said:


> I thought the Bolt OTA was just a 4 tuner Bolt Vox with the cable card bracket and Moca removed.


So you read the link I posted which is written by one of the guys involved in the actual design and testing, and you're still questioning it? Where exactly did you get the data to support what you "think" the Bolt OTA is, Tivo_Ted's boss?


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

mdavej said:


> I'm giving the OP all the information I have, which is, the new Bolt OTA tuners are identical to the Roamio OTA tuners.


Do you think the Bolt OTA will run cooler than the original Bolt?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Do you think the Bolt OTA will run cooler than the original Bolt?


I have no idea.


----------



## iglesiab (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, small update. My 4K Mini can play a 4K file with HDR through Plex but my Bolt cannot. There is some stuttering on the mini but I am still doing some testing. Pretty frustrating though that the mini is more capable than the original Bolt. As I understand it, HDR could be unlocked on the original Bolt with a software update, which i gather is not coming or it would have been here already. 

Would be interested to know if the new Bolt OTA can play a 4K HDR through Plex...


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

mdavej said:


> So you read the link I posted which is written by one of the guys involved in the actual design and testing, and you're still questioning it? Where exactly did you get the data to support what you "think" the Bolt OTA is, Tivo_Ted's boss?


No, sorry, was just making an assumption.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

iglesiab said:


> Well, small update. My 4K Mini can play a 4K file with HDR through Plex but my Bolt cannot. There is some stuttering on the mini but I am still doing some testing. Pretty frustrating though that the mini is more capable than the original Bolt. As I understand it, HDR could be unlocked on the original Bolt with a software update, which i gather is not coming or it would have been here already.
> 
> Would be interested to know if the new Bolt OTA can play a 4K HDR through Plex...


Are you using Hydra? HDR is unlocked on the Bolt.. I previously viewed the Olympics in 4K HDR when my cable company was broadcasting it earlier this year


----------

